# Rangers vs. SF



## Grimfury160 (Oct 25, 2012)

Guys have no sense of humor.......It was sent to me by a good friend I served with. I have removed it because apparently it does not meet the criteria of the locals.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 26, 2012)

I might have put a little more thought into posting this before I hit the cut-n-paste button.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Oct 26, 2012)

Scotth said:


> I might have put a little more thought into posting this before I hit the cut-n-paste button.


 
Us ex SOAR guys get to laugh, hell my wife was laughing about it. Ranger Bat guys posted it on their facebook feed, shame on them then? If you didnt find humor in it then you took it too seriously.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 26, 2012)

This was floating around before *I* was in basic (93) and was only kinda funny then.
Reed


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 26, 2012)

This thread is unlikely to contribute to the site in a meaningful way, I think we're done here.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 26, 2012)

This thread is unlikely to contribute to the site in a meaningful way, I think we're done here.


----------

